# still trying to find a staff x husky



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

there must be someone out there x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

can i ask why you are trying to find this cross?


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i have one and would just like to find someone else and have a chat and ask a few questions x


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

hi i have a staff x husky called beau and she looks simular to yours she had just turned 12 moths, she does tend to try and hunk squirrels but when i call her she come back people say sometime what a bad mix but i disagree i would recommend a staff x husky any day. i also have pics of her on my profile so feel free to have a look nd ask questions


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

ah bless she is lovely glad someone else has one of those terrible breeds lol


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

yes there so bad especially loyalty and good nature  lol any dog can be bad its just how you raise them.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Chianya I do hope you've recommended our other site?  lol


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hi just wanted to start this thread up again to see if there is any more lurkin out there lol


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you may have luck if you try in the Dog Chat forum. This is the Dog Breeding forum so people will assume you are looking for a puppy. If you are looking for other owners, Dog Chat would be a better place to post it.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

have a quick search on staffy and husky forums.. you will find some on these sites have first crosses, and you might beable to find a staff/husky better on those sites, rather than on this site, as its for pets in general

anyhow, good luck with your search, hope you find some


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i have tried a husky site been on its 4 3 months but havent found any have found 3 others on here but havent tried a staffy 1 yet thanks


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

I have a staffyx husky i bought her yesterday, she is 7 weeks old, and is beautiful !! She has grey and white markings mixed in with a tan colour, a longer nose than a staff but shorter hair like a staff, its a real funny mix, i keep thinking she looks staff, no she looks husky !!! lol. She is very soft batured and has behaved so far, my kids adore her and she has behaved well with them and my cats.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, because encouraging people to breed Staffies and Huskies together is highly responsible................


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Yep, because encouraging people to breed Staffies and Huskies together is highly responsible................


LOL

the op might be better checking out the rescue forums there are quite a lot of husky and staffie crosses in rescues up and down the country at the moment, im sure it wont be too hard finding other owners with this type of mix on such forums.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

The sarcastic messages are not needed, i myself have not bred any dogs, or have encouraged it, i simply bought one, because she is beautiful and deserves a good home as much as the next dog !!!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

As nice as your dogs really all are i prey to god that no more are bred and that people stop cross breeding Staffords. The cross breeding of Staffords and irrisponsible breeding is a large part of the problem the breed of the Stafford is in dire shape it is, that and irrisponsible owners !

I don't mean to cause offence or start an argument but in todays world the Stafford needs to gain its own identity back which is hard when people continually cross breed. It has come to the stage now where no one can actually tell a KC stafford from a cross breed - so sad


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> It has come to the stage now where no one can actually tell a KC stafford from a cross breed - so sad


this is true sadly. i know what a staff looks like, but I seem to find huge variety in staffies, some tall ones, some small ones, some heavily built ones, one lean ones. i've never seen two staffies look the same. at crufts, i saw staffies which i had never seen before. i suppose these staffies are the true ones.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

well i am not encouraging ppl to breed them. I had been looking 4 a dog 4 6 months before getting suki and she was the first 1 i had come across and as 4 finding them in rescue centres sorry but don't think there is many breeds like her, i looked at loads of rescue places. I LOVE YOUR PUPPY kezza so cute keep us updated


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

Sahsa my gorgeous dog is doing really well, she is 9 weeks today and weighs 4.4 kgs, she is growing good, her colours are becoming more prominent and her ears are standing more. She is very kind natured and plays with my 3 kids ages 7,4, and 1 and our 2 ctas excellent , plus our cat had kittens a few days ago and altho sasha is a new edition to the house my cat has had no problems with her being around her babies (at a distance). TBH i couldnt care less what people think about her being a cross breed, as far as i am concerned she is an excellent family dog and is loved by us all and that is all that matters


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

kezza_352 said:


> Sahsa my gorgeous dog is doing really well, she is 9 weeks today and weighs 4.4 kgs, she is growing good, her colours are becoming more prominent and her ears are standing more. She is very kind natured and plays with my 3 kids ages 7,4, and 1 and our 2 ctas excellent , plus our cat had kittens a few days ago and altho sasha is a new edition to the house my cat has had no problems with her being around her babies (at a distance). TBH i couldnt care less what people think about her being a cross breed, as far as i am concerned she is an excellent family dog and is loved by us all and that is all that matters


shes really lovely and im certain everyone else thinks the same, its not the dogs that people are against it all the thoughtless irresponsible breeding of them that people are sick to death of.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

chianya said:


> well i am not encouraging ppl to breed them. I had been looking 4 a dog 4 6 months before getting suki and she was the first 1 i had come across and as 4 finding them in rescue centres sorry but don't think there is many breeds like her, i looked at loads of rescue places. I LOVE YOUR PUPPY kezza so cute keep us updated


Of course you are, you bought one?  Do you think if they couldn't sell their pups to the general public they wouldn't breed?


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

im not tellin anyone to breed them yes i have 1 cos she is perfect 4 me and to be honest i think more like her should be breed as there r probably ppl like me who want a husky lookin dog but not the problems that come with them


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

chianya said:


> im not tellin anyone to breed them yes i have 1 cos she is perfect 4 me and to be honest i think more like her should be breed as there r probably ppl like me who want a husky lookin dog but not the problems that come with them


thing is when you cross two random breeds like this you have absolutley no idea what traits they will inherit from the parents, they wont all end up like your dog some of them will inherit the unreliable recall of the husky for example, its a lottery!!!

do you think 'more like her should be bred' even if they do no health testing?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

chianya said:


> im not tellin anyone to breed them yes i have 1 cos she is perfect 4 me and to be honest i think more like her should be breed as there r probably ppl like me who want a husky lookin dog but not the problems that come with them


That, I'm afraid, is why there is such a problem with rescue. I'm not saying your girl will end up in rescue, you obviously adore her, but, for every one person like you, there are hundreds more that won't bother if/when a problem arises with their cross breed, or fashionable pedigree for that matter, and those dogs will end up in rescue. It's where dogs are treated as a commodity, you want a certain look, others are fickle enough to be drawn to a cute sounding name, so someone will be happy to breed that dog for you, some will be happy to cut corners and not health test, just doing it purely for the cash. Not a criticism of you personally, but just trying to give you another view point.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i do understand where u both r comin from but at the end of the day all dogs can be unpredictable no dog is really perfect or trustworthy


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

chianya said:


> i do understand where u both r comin from


sadly i really dont think you do.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

chianya said:


> im not tellin anyone to breed them yes i have 1 cos she is perfect 4 me and to be honest i think more like her should be breed as there r probably ppl like me who want a husky lookin dog but not the problems that come with them


omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't think of a worse cross if it develops the worst traits from both parents.

Imagine a dog aggressive escape artist that can not be trusted off the lead, not a dog I would want to own:scared:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kirksandallchins said:


> I can't think of a worse cross if it develops the worst traits from both parents.
> 
> Imagine a dog aggressive escape artist that can not be trusted off the lead, not a dog I would want to own:scared:


that's the worst case though. I guess their is bad in all breeds. I just think at the end of the day its upto the people if they want to own this type of cross who are we to judge. I do however home this dosent become the new fashion and loads get bred, Their are genuine people who want these dogs, like the OP and other person but some will just think aww cute i want one.


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> I can't think of a worse cross if it develops the worst traits from both parents.
> 
> Imagine a dog aggressive escape artist that can not be trusted off the lead, not a dog I would want to own:scared:


the thing is its all about how you raise your dog dogs are pack animals and natrally are ment to be submisive to humans so they follow by lead if you are not raiseing your dog correctly it doesnt matter what breed Labrador Retriever Golden Retriever border collie my friend has a Labrador and it is aggressive, your more likely to get bitten and attacked by a Chihuahua than a staff, i have a staff x husky and she is well trained her recall is good she even knows how to play with kids and smaller dogs nicely staffs were known as the nanny dog at one point and huskys are working dogs that need alot of exercise but once they are fully trained they are lovely dogs its all about the amout of time and effort you put into your dog. think about it the media blows everything up to make thing seem ten times worse because those storys sell about status dogs, and we as a society created all the dog breeds we have today if dogs were living wild we wouldnt have these breeds so whats wrong with having a staff x husky if there are poodle x Labrador's ???


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

jhg said:


> the thing is its all about how you raise your dog dogs are pack animals and natrally are ment to be submisive to humans so they follow by lead if you are not raiseing your dog correctly it doesnt matter what breed Labrador Retriever Golden Retriever border collie my friend has a Labrador and it is aggressive, your more likely to get bitten and attacked by a Chihuahua than a staff, i have a staff x husky and she is well trained her recall is good she even knows how to play with kids and smaller dogs nicely staffs were known as the nanny dog at one point and huskys are working dogs that need alot of exercise but once they are fully trained they are lovely dogs its all about the amout of time and effort you put into your dog. think about it the media blows everything up to make thing seem ten times worse because those storys sell about status dogs, and we as a society created all the dog breeds we have today if dogs were living wild we wouldnt have these breeds so whats wrong with having a staff x husky if there are poodle x Labrador's ???


all breeds have certain 'traits' so its not all about how you raise your dog, some breeds are subservient like for example gundogs and collies and some breeds are independant and strong willed like huskies or malamutes.

Kirksandallchins never once said staffes were agressive to humans but they can been keen(game) where other dogs are concerned, and theres nothing wrong with having a staff x husky but its wrong for several reasons to deliberatly breed them.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

jhg said:


> the thing is its all about how you raise your dog dogs are pack animals and natrally are ment to be submisive to humans so they follow by lead if you are not raiseing your dog correctly it doesnt matter what breed Labrador Retriever Golden Retriever border collie my friend has a Labrador and it is aggressive, your more likely to get bitten and attacked by a Chihuahua than a staff, i have a staff x husky and she is well trained her recall is good she even knows how to play with kids and smaller dogs nicely staffs were known as the nanny dog at one point and huskys are working dogs that need alot of exercise but once they are fully trained they are lovely dogs its all about the amout of time and effort you put into your dog. think about it the media blows everything up to make thing seem ten times worse because those storys sell about status dogs, and we as a society created all the dog breeds we have today if dogs were living wild we wouldnt have these breeds so whats wrong with having a staff x husky if there are poodle x Labrador's ???


It is not wholly true that how a dog is raised will dictate it's behaviour - there are some breeds with inherent traits, that will often sooner or later display themselves, whether it be guarding, protecting or any other particular undesierable behaviour.

Without mentioning anyone in particular, there are certain areas where dogs are raised quite harshly - and yet their dogs are submissive, not aggressive, friendly to dogs and humans and clearly adore their owners (I am not saying this is right, but it is fact).

Dogs have to learn respect, I have a puppy here who I adore, and my god doesn't she know it - she runs riot over me.

You will very seldom find a a truly aggressive labrador; if they are, there is usually a very good reason behind it which can be anything from poor breeding, to a dog who has been mistreated, and the favourite that is so often overlooked, in pain.

You also have to remember that labradors registered year on year outnumber all other 249 breeds registered by around 5 to 1 - there are those that reckon about half again are bred unregistered - that's a LOT of labradors, yet they don't hit the headlines anywhere near the amount of times that many lesser number breeds do.

=============================

Staffies in my experience (and I worked in kennels for many years with all types of dogs, purebred and crossbreeds) are very seldom aggressive to people, but it is a known fact that they are dog aggressive - not all of them, but sadly, quite a few are 

=============================

The fact with producing cross breeds - and they are NOT breeds in their own right, they are cross breeds - is you cannot physically breed an undesirable trait out of a dog by crossing it with another breed - because you never know which elements of the two parents the pups are going to inherit.

So you could get one dog that inherits all the good qualities from both breeds, all the bad qualities, or somewhere inbetween.

The only way to breed an undesirable trait out of a pedigree dog is (dependent on what it is)

a) Don't breed it at all, so it is stopped in it's tracks.

b) Breed to lines you have researched and know for a fact don't have that particular problem - and you need to continue breeding to that lineage, it's not a one off exercise 'cure all'

=================================

Cross breeding is NOT the answer to solving behavioural or health problems, responsible, welll thought out breeding plans to complementary lines within a dogs own breed are.

It could be argued for some breeds where there is a risk of extinction, that the injection of new blood would be useful, and I am sure this is right if picking breeds from the same type' families with similar traits and appearance - and has happened in the past with labradors, who have various types of retrievers interbred into their pedigrees many years ago.

If people believe there is a problem with a breed that they really feel is undesirable - then - look for a different breed - because crossing will not solve the problem and people could easily end up with double trouble both in terms of temperament and health.

--------------------------------------

Years ago, dogs were cross bred to produce a breed to do a specific job, and once the dog had adopted a typical type, style and colouring, and proven in its field, it would be registered as a breed in it's own right.

What purpose exactly to Lab x Poodles serve - yes, they are pretty - but fit for function meaning what exactly? The belief they would be 'hypo-allergenic' was well intentioned, but didn't work - so what is their 'fit for purpose'?

What is the 'fit for purpose' of a Husky x Staff?

Or a cocker spaniel and poodle?

Do these dogs have jobs they can do?

What happens if they don't have the pretty appearance and best traits of their two parents? a lot of people walk away from them 

It simply makes no sense to me at all 

==========================

I hear people talk a lot about showdogs and temperaments, ok - not mentioned on this thread, but you show me any other example of bringing say a couple of thousand dogs together in a single location in one day where there will seldom be a cross word between the dogs - there aren't any - and this is testament to their temperaments and breeding.

This includes Staffies - there are hundreds in my area who are shown regularly -so there can quite often be anything from 10 to 100 + staffies in a small confined area - the prime time really for fisticuffs.

They do tend to make a bit of noise, but in my 5 years showing, I can count on one hand the actual number of aggressive instances I've witnessed between them, or them and any other breed, and when they have done, they have really stuck in my mind, that's how rare they are.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Do they really need a purpose? I know many people who don't have a purpose, do we get rid of them?

A dog's purpose is the one we create for them, mine is my companion - she does that very well thank you.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Guinevere13 said:


> Do they really need a purpose? I know many people who don't have a purpose, do we get rid of them?
> 
> A dog's purpose is the one we create for them, mine is my companion - she does that very well thank you.


And if you read my many other posts on this subject, you will see that I NEVER undermine the dog whatever type it is - all my 6 pedigree dogs are companions first and show / working dogs second - and the large majority of dogs from working and show bred litters to go homes where they act as companions.

The dogs that are here, I am not and never would take anything away from them - so please don't try and put words in my mouth - but breeds are produced for a specific purpose. Are you saying that there isn't one suitable breed out of 250 pedigree breeds that can act as a companion?

I don't understand the need to deliberately produce cross-breeds when there is no way of knowing what traits they will inhereit from their respective parents, never mind the doubling up of health problems.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

swarthy said:


> And if you read my many other posts on this subject, you will see that I NEVER undermine the dog whatever type it is - all my 6 pedigree dogs are companions first and show / working dogs second - and the large majority of dogs from working and show bred litters to go homes where they act as companions.
> 
> The dogs that are here, I am not and never would take anything away from them - so please don't try and put words in my mouth - but breeds are produced for a specific purpose. Are you saying that there isn't one suitable breed out of 250 pedigree breeds that can act as a companion?
> 
> I don't understand the need to deliberately produce cross-breeds when there is no way of knowing what traits they will inhereit from their respective parents, never mind the doubling up of health problems.


I don't believe I put words into your mouth. I merely asked if dogs actually had to have a purpose. Nor did I say that the pedigree dogs that are around couldn't be companions, so please don't put words into MY mouth.


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

well i have to say i agree with you my dog is my companion and part of the family i still strongly beleave that the way a dog is raised as a pup will effect it when its adult all dog breeds were made by us so what wrong if new ones were to be made if any thing its healthy because the amount of problems that pegree dogs have compared to a mixed dog is unreal most dog breeds that you look at today look differnt to how they looked lets say 50yrs ago now if we are looking at how healthy a mixed dog is compared to a pedigree a mixed dog will be more healthy what i am getting to is that its not bad to have a mix in a breed if anything it will make it more healthy and traits in dogs i agree that some dogs may be quite difficult but to be hounest its all about if you can handle the dog you have if you cant than that is a mess right there


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

jhg said:


> well i have to say i agree with you my dog is my companion and part of the family i still strongly beleave that the way a dog is raised as a pup will effect it when its adult all dog breeds were made by us so what wrong if new ones were to be made if any thing its healthy because the amount of problems that pegree dogs have compared to a mixed dog is unreal most dog breeds that you look at today look differnt to how they looked lets say 50yrs ago now if we are looking at how healthy a mixed dog is compared to a pedigree a mixed dog will be more healthy what i am getting to is that its not bad to have a mix in a breed if anything it will make it more healthy and traits in dogs i agree that some dogs may be quite difficult but to be hounest its all about if you can handle the dog you have if you cant than that is a mess right there


That's a bit of a sweeping generalisation, some breeds have become exaggerated, not all, and many pedigree breeds are very healthy, unfortunately the misconception that cross breeds are healthier overall seems to be quite widespread. If you can show me actual data and statistics that prove this, I'd be interested. The only thing I have seen is a table of comparisons of longevity, which shows that smaller breeds, toys and terriers live longer overall than massive breeds, no surprise, and that cross breeds tend to live long lives. When you consider what the majority of cross breeds are, it's not surprising that they will fall into the longer lived categories. I would guess there are not many mastiff x st bernards floating about?? And yet how many jrt crosses would you find in comparison? As to health, there is so much more information relating to pedigrees, than there are to cross breeds, and in particular specific crosses, just because there isn't the same information, does not make them healthier overall, just an unknown quantity.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

chianya said:


> staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


oh my god staffes dont have jaws that lock at all! thats just a stupid myth!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

chianya said:


> staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


Staffs don't have lock jaw.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chianya said:


> staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


Aggressive to what or whom? Have you been close enough to determine it is full on aggression?

Labs are by their very nature, very bouncy and very playful - and usually love everyone - when they play, if you are not used to it, you could be forgiven for thinking they were ripping each other to pieces both visibly and from a noise perspective - but it is play

Believe me - on the rare occasions they do change, the difference between boisterous play and aggression is VERY obvious - but to an onlooker, boisterous play can and often is mistaken for aggression, particularly in puppies, who also have croc teeth to their advantage


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

chianya said:


> staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


Did your vet tell you that one too???

Huni you have been fed many an old wives tale. You needto change your source of information.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hi sorry your right just been doing a bit of research and staffs dont have jaw lock i dont know where i heard that from i have thought that 4 years but after doing my research i found there is alot of ppl who do think that even ones who actually own a staffy and as 4 the labs over the dog park it has been aggression i have been over there every day 4 the past 4 months to know the difference between playin and fightin and its a chocolate lab but there r others which r lovely i did also read on the internet that labs r in the top 10 of aggressive dogs but cos they never do any serious damage they go unreported but staffs do the most damage cos of the pressure ill try and find the web site again


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Any dog can be aggressive, I suspect labs are only in the list because they are probably the most popular breed of dog in the world.


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I am not a dog owner myself sorry, but I spent a lot of time with friends who have dogs, I lurk and read on the forums quite a lot. 

A STB killed a JRT puppy in the park by my friend 2 months ago, then attacked a little beagle I know quite severely  

I know that labs are one of the most popular dogs so there will be more bites. 
I am not sure about dog on dog stats though, which seems to be quite prevalent in my local areas recently unfortunately


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's a bit of a sweeping generalisation, some breeds have become exaggerated, not all, and many pedigree breeds are very healthy, unfortunately the misconception that cross breeds are healthier overall seems to be quite widespread. If you can show me actual data and statistics that prove this, I'd be interested. The only thing I have seen is a table of comparisons of longevity, which shows that smaller breeds, toys and terriers live longer overall than massive breeds, no surprise, and that cross breeds tend to live long lives. When you consider what the majority of cross breeds are, it's not surprising that they will fall into the longer lived categories. I would guess there are not many mastiff x st bernards floating about?? And yet how many jrt crosses would you find in comparison? As to health, there is so much more information relating to pedigrees, than there are to cross breeds, and in particular specific crosses, just because there isn't the same information, does not make them healthier overall, just an unknown quantity.


this link will tell you how mixed breed dogs are more healthy and if you look at the mijority of dog breeds there is alot of inbreeding there fore that is were there are health issues say for example pet insurance a mixed breed dog to be insured is much cheaper than a pedigree and the reason for this is because mixed breeds are concidered by insurance companys as healthy and even vets say the same thing but heres the link it may interest you Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The old nature vs nurture debate will go round and round and round.

For me its very much a bit of both.

Billy my little mutt is a terrier through and through. His traits are of a typical terrier. Stubborn, intelligent, headstrong, reasonable prey drive, tenacity and blinkered focus when there is something he is "after" (whether that be a rat in the woods, or his desire to pull all my socks off the clothes horse). Those are his traits.

I am moulding those traits into making him a sociable happy well rounded dog. I can refocus his attention and worth with his traits so that he behaves in a manner that is acceptable to me and those around him. What i cannot do is turn him into a labrador or a spaniel. I cannot make him "think" like a lab or "work the scent" like a beagle. 

Nurture is a very big part of a dogs overall acceptability into a family home and community. It will not and can not change the way the dog thinks, it can just focus that attention into acceptable ways.

Border collies are good examples of this. Highly intelligent dogs bred to work, and work hard and long. Successful collie owners often focus their dogs instinct to work by training, flyball, agility, obedience, etc. Their dogs are worked, just not in the traditional way. The owners have nurtured their dogs personality traits into a way that makes them fit in with their lives and wants.

There will ALWAYS be exceptions to the rule. There will always be a springer couch potato (i know one lol), there will always be a labrador who doesnt like water and wont retrieve, there will always be the beagle with exeptional recall even when following a scent! Its important to remember though most owners do NOT own the exeptions to the rules, they own the dogs which follow the rules.

Any cross can inherit any number of the breed traits of its parents. It could easily inherit all those desirable traits, but it could also inherit all the undesirable. What happens to the pup which inherits the undesirable?. The same holds true for a pedigree dog, but you do have the opportunity to see and research its lines so you know what you should be letting yourself in for. Breeding a cross doesnt (normally) involve any such research and so how can you know what to expect?

Just my 2penneth worth anyway.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

jhg said:


> this link will tell you how mixed breed dogs are more healthy and if you look at the mijority of dog breeds there is alot of inbreeding there fore that is were there are health issues say for example pet insurance a mixed breed dog to be insured is much cheaper than a pedigree and the reason for this is because mixed breeds are concidered by insurance companys as healthy and even vets say the same thing but heres the link it may interest you Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Which certainly holds true for the old fashioned mongrel (heinz 57's). Unfortunatly they seem to be almost extinct! I havent seen a real mongrel for a long long time in rescue. Lots of crosses but not any dogs of undeterminate parentage. The crosses which come in you can usually see which few breeds made up its parentage. They are often straight (first) crosses of two breeds, or they are 2nd or 3rd generation crosses with one other breed added.

Your article clearly states that crossing two breeds does NOT guarentee health. If you cross 2 breeds which share common health problems then you will get effected pups (if you dont health test). If you breed a 2nd generation of two mixed dogs with the same breeds behind, you WILL get any recessive genetic faults showing.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jhg said:


> this link will tell you how mixed breed dogs are more healthy and if you look at the mijority of dog breeds there is alot of inbreeding there fore that is were there are health issues say for example pet insurance a mixed breed dog to be insured is much cheaper than a pedigree and the reason for this is because mixed breeds are concidered by insurance companys as healthy and even vets say the same thing but heres the link it may interest you Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wikipedia? Seriously?

Always take wikipedia with a pinch of salt 

It'll never be proven either way I don't think, as long as we love our dogs then who cares.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

imo things happen sometimes and you do get accidental litters - but this was the "breeders" 2nd litter from the sire and dam and anyone with any sense and especially with whats going on in reg to the DDA etc would not want to cross these breeds


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Wikipedia? Seriously?
> 
> Always take wikipedia with a pinch of salt
> 
> It'll never be proven either way I don't think, as long as we love our dogs then who cares.


lol i have to admit i agree with the part (as long as we love our dogs then who cares) i lke that , this has been quite interesting


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

jhg said:


> this link will tell you how mixed breed dogs are more healthy and if you look at the mijority of dog breeds there is alot of inbreeding there fore that is were there are health issues say for example pet insurance a mixed breed dog to be insured is much cheaper than a pedigree and the reason for this is because mixed breeds are concidered by insurance companys as healthy and even vets say the same thing but heres the link it may interest you Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


There is VERY LITTLE inbreeding goes on in the pedigree world - there is a fair bit of LINE BREEDING - which is actually good breeding and *very* different to inbreeding.

When you line-breed, you research and know those lines, you cannot introduce any genes into the lines which don't already exist - it is good to outcross every few generations to bring in new blood - but this with comes the additional risk of new 'bad' genes as well as good.

In crossbreeding - you won't have common genes - therefore you have two clear sets of unknowns - because it takes years and years to get to know the breeding lines - I have a database with over 60K records including and access to 100's of thousands more.

Before I even consider a mating, I look at every dog and what qualities they have that complement my bitch, I look at their offspring and the types of bitches they've been mated to - I then match all the various pedigrees together, look at the lines, what strengths and weaknesses they offer - are there any negatives etc

I have done 18 hour round trips to use the stud of my choice - I have my own dog here, fabulous breeding and temperament, pedigree well matched to my bitches; the easy route would be to use him, the responsible route would be to use the best dog - there's a BIG difference.

In addition I hip and elbow score, DNA test for Optigen PRA and CNM and do annual eye tests, and if the results don't sit within my comfort zone, the dogs don't get bred from.

I wonder exactly how many cross-breeders go to the same lengths to determine exactly what they are bringing together.

There are many, far more experienced breeders than me out there, many who don't need to go to the lengths I do, simply because they have been breeding a long time, and know their lines and the lines they breed to - but all that comes from not far off a lifetime of experience

None of that research is likely to be emulated by cross breeders - I simply can't see it happening when the majority of them fail to do even the most basic of health testing - therefore, how can they confidently say they can guarantee anything?

It's taken me 7 years of research to get to where I am now, and I STILL haven't finalised my stud dogs of choice for my next two litters, which are unlikely to happen until the end of 2010, quite possibly 2011/2012.

=======================

The debate about insurance companies continues - everyone will say that Lab insurance is higher than some other breeds because they have more claims - as before, with them outnumbering all the other pedigree dogs registered year on year by 5 to 1, and also being the No 1 pedigree breed for Back Yard breeders and puppy farmers, of course there will be higher claims for Labs, whereas in contrast, there remain far less cross breeds around - if they were in the numbers of say Labs, GSDs and Cockers, I am sure we would be hearing a very different story from the Insurance companies.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

chianya said:


> staffs only get a bad name cos when they do attack they do damage thanks to the jaw lock they have which other dogs dont and as 4 labs i go over a dog park every day and there is always at least 3 dogs over there and quite a few times i have seen a lab be aggressive infact there r quite a few ppl who will leave if they see some in particular


Staffords are known to be difficult, because people get them knowing they are very good with humans, but don't realise just how much work needs to be done to socialise them with other dogs. They don't have jaws that lock, but they have very powerful jaws, and being a bull terrier, it can be difficult to persuade them to let go of something.

Any dog has the potential to become unsocialised and ill mannered, or even aggressive, but within some breeds they are known to be difficult to socialise, even off hand, or aloof, and that's where the problem will lie with your girl, getting her socialised well enough, but keeping the obedience ie recall in there, staffords don't have a brilliant recall generally unless you work very, very hard to ensure it's there, and huskies are notoriously difficult for inexperienced handlers.

She may well look exactly like you want, and be what you want in the house and round people/animals you know, but with that particular mix, you will need to work hard with her training to ensure she stays the well socialised, and well mannered girl you want. Again, not a criticism as if I remember rightly from another thread, these were all things you understood when looking for a pup of this particular cross, in fact it might even be earlier in this thread! Just restating the obvious.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

jhg said:


> this link will tell you how mixed breed dogs are more healthy and if you look at the mijority of dog breeds there is alot of inbreeding there fore that is were there are health issues say for example pet insurance a mixed breed dog to be insured is much cheaper than a pedigree and the reason for this is because mixed breeds are concidered by insurance companys as healthy and even vets say the same thing but heres the link it may interest you Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I'm sorry, but *chuckle* really?? Wikepedia for scientific *facts*????

Of course insurance is cheaper for mixed breeds, there isn't the same amount of data regarding insurance claims for mixed breeds as for pedigrees.

If you go to a pedigree breeder, or someone who has bred a litter of collie cross pups down the road, which one do you think will have the free insurance paperwork in place, and will attempt to ensure you carry on with insuring your pup? I would imagine, that there will be far more people breeding pedigrees who will take advantage of the free insurance for their pups and new owners, than there will be people who have a byb or ooops litter. That is by no means saying these people don't care for their cross bred dogs or that pedigrees are of more value, before anyone starts saying that's what I'm implying, just simply that you are more likely to find pedigree pups with insurance, than none pedigree pups.

You are stating vets say the same thing? My vet didn't, and doesn't. He is incredibly pleased with the health and welfare of my two pedigrees, and took a good five minutes manipulating Tau's elbows last time I was there, which was when they had their boosters last year, because they are absolutely perfect joints.


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm sorry, but *chuckle* really?? Wikepedia for scientific *facts*????
> 
> Of course insurance is cheaper for mixed breeds, there isn't the same amount of data regarding insurance claims for mixed breeds as for pedigrees.
> 
> ...


look at the end of the day it doesnt matter what breed of dog there is out there just as long as it is safe around people and dog ect aqnd as long as it is walked and fed correctly i dont see what the fuss is about if some desides they want to breed to different breeds as long as the dog lives a good life and its not a hazard in public i say live and let live theres no wrong in that if there is please tell me so and chuckle till your hearts content im glad i made that much of an impact on you so its cool lol but at the end of the day if the dog has good owner and its not attacking the public and under control ,healthy whats the big deal ?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

jhg said:


> look at the end of the day it doesnt matter what breed of dog there is out there just as long as it is safe around people and dog ect aqnd as long as it is walked and fed correctly i dont see what the fuss is about if some desides they want to breed to different breeds as long as the dog lives a good life and its not a hazard in public i say live and let live theres no wrong in that if there is please tell me so and chuckle till your hearts content im glad i made that much of an impact on you so its cool lol but at the end of the day if the dog has good owner and its not attacking the public and under control ,healthy whats the big deal ?


the big deal is most cross breeders dont breed responsibly, for a start they dont do any health tests.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

jhg said:


> look at the end of the day it doesnt matter what breed of dog there is out there just as long as it is safe around people and dog ect aqnd as long as it is walked and fed correctly i dont see what the fuss is about if some desides they want to breed to different breeds as long as the dog lives a good life and its not a hazard in public i say live and let live theres no wrong in that if there is please tell me so and chuckle till your hearts content im glad i made that much of an impact on you so its cool lol but at the end of the day if the dog has good owner and its not attacking the public and under control ,healthy whats the big deal ?


OK - I can accept all that - but is it then acceptable to produce pups that can be prone to a life of pain and discomfort, restricted activity, possibly many operations, blindness, muscle disorders, epilepsy, heart conditions to name a few?

The issue is, and remains, as Shamen said, the lack of health testing that goes on within the majority of the cross-breeding community


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

just wanted to bump this up to see if any of u newbies have a breed like mine


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chianya said:


> just wanted to bump this up to see if any of u newbies have a breed like mine


a husky/staffy cross isnt a breed

i really wish people would stop crossing these two extremely exploited breeds.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> a husky/staffy cross isnt a breed
> 
> i really wish people would stop crossing these two extremely exploited breeds.


I would not dream of crossing these to breeds, if you get the bad bits in the too of them you are just asking for trouble IMO


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

A highly strung Husky with a potential dog aggressive Staffie - no way!

I have three Malamutes and they are so much more laid back than Husky's but even they are difficult at times, especially before the age of three.

My last dog was a red Staffie (Dorelu Red Jasper) a true gent, passed at the age of thirteen. I would have another any day but perish the thought of mixing and tampering with what you just don't know.

Round here, well everywhere really the poor Staffie is a chav symbol - shelters full of them - so why add a mix which could be opening a can of worms and end up unwanted.
Not a good mix at all if you know anything about Husky's anyway and the amount of exercise they need - no ordinary dog you know!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

archielee said:


> I would not dream of crossing these to breeds, if you get the bad bits in the too of them you are just asking for trouble IMO


people who breed this mix put no thought no consideration into what theyre producing i bet if there was a Mal on hand they'd have used that instead, they just randomly stick two common and popular breeds together to line their pockets they dont give a damn about the fact that rescues are full of staffies and huskies and crosses of the two breeds.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> people who breed this mix put no thought no consideration into what theyre producing i bet if there was a Mal on hand they'd have used that instead, they just randomly stick two common and popular breeds together to line their pockets they dont give a damn about the fact that rescues are full of staffies and huskies and crosses of the two breeds.


I have a staffy and 4 klee kai's i would not cross them, i know klee kai's are not huskies but they need a lot of training and like huskies will run all day, why add more dogs that could end up in the dogs home

I just think the breeder was in for the ££££ sorry i don't mean to upset anyone


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

she is exactly what i wanted i waited several months lookin and researchin dogs before i found her the look of a husky without the problems she is very good and easy to train


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

She may be lovely, but you still never got round to telling us about the health scores of the parents, I think several people asked the last time you posted about this type of cross. One of the reasons it's not seen as responsible is the vast majority of people who breed this type of cross just don't bother to health test, it'd be nice to be proved wrong of course.......


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chianya said:


> she is exactly what i wanted i waited several months lookin and researchin dogs before i found her the look of a husky without the problems she is very good and easy to train


how do you go about researching a mix like this? and how did you know what traits the pup would inherit?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

chianya said:


> she is exactly what i wanted i waited several months lookin and researchin dogs before i found her the look of a husky without the problems she is very good and easy to train


She is easy too train at the tho but will she be as easy when she hits 8 months to 3 years, how can you research this breed? when you mix too breeds you don't know what you will get


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

There are many strange mixes around now and it seems little thought has gone into them. Some of the "Staffs" i've seen round here are most likely crossed with Mastiffs, in order to get the "Pit Bull" look.

I'm not against crosses by any means - have two of my own - but some crosses are just asking for trouble.
My vet told me recently of an owner who came in with a MalamuteXAkita (oh dear) in his words "a potential timebomb in the wrong, inexperienced hands". Both dominant breeds and with the unpredictable nature of the Akita a little scary I feel.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> There are many strange mixes around now and it seems little thought has gone into them. Some of the "Staffs" i've seen round here are most likely crossed with Mastiffs, in order to get the "Pit Bull" look.
> 
> I'm not against crosses by any means - have two of my own - but some crosses are just asking for trouble.
> My vet told me recently of an owner who came in with a MalamuteXAkita (oh dear) in his words "a potential timebomb in the wrong, inexperienced hands". Both dominant breeds and with the unpredictable nature of the Akita a little scary I feel.


Couldnt agree more!

Despite my girl only being 9mths ive already had numerous offers from akita and GSD owners to breed her with their boy! :scared:

If i ever breed it will be for a pup myself.
Anyone who wants this cross tell them to go to a rescue, no doubt there will be hundreds once they hit adolescence and the morons dont have a clue how to control them


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

right ok both parents hip scores were 13 i contacted the breeder last night am in regular contact with her this is her second litter so i had info on her first litter to but at the end of the day weather cross or pedigree not may ppl know if the parents were tested and most not i go over a dog park and i have asked them and not 1 knew anything about any tests and im talkin over 15 different dogs suki is 11 months now i couldnt ask 4 a better dog just what i wanted in a dog perfect 4 me and my family


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh and also i know everything u need to know about both breeds i have books read stuff on internet and have met several owners of both breeds also i have taken her to the vet several times and have been told that she is a lovely dog very well behaved and trained i even had a vet ask me if i attended any puppy classes and when i said no he was so suprised as she was such a good girl and he congratulated me i meet so many ppl over the dog park and all i get is isnt she good


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chianya said:


> right ok both parents hip scores were 13 i contacted the breeder last night am in regular contact with her this is her second litter so i had info on her first litter to but at the end of the day weather cross or pedigree not may ppl know if the parents were tested and most not i go over a dog park and i have asked them and not 1 knew anything about any tests and im talkin over 15 different dogs suki is 11 months now i couldnt ask 4 a better dog just what i wanted in a dog perfect 4 me and my family


 hip scoring isnt one of the health tests recommended for staffies so tbh i wouldnt believe anything this breeder says if i were you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chianya said:


> oh and also i know everything u need to know about both breeds i have books read stuff on internet and have met several owners of both breeds also i have taken her to the vet several times and have been told that she is a lovely dog very well behaved and trained i even had a vet ask me if i attended any puppy classes and when i said no he was so suprised as she was such a good girl and he congratulated me i meet so many ppl over the dog park and all i get is isnt she good


wow! well you know far more than me then because im learning about sibes all the time and ive had them for 10 years

but seriously no one is disputing that your dog isnt a lovely dog, im just depressed that bybs are exploiting my breed, the siberian husky is going just the same way as the staffy and im horrified that people are deliberatly crossing the two:frown:.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> im just depressed that bybs are exploiting my breed, the siberian husky is going just the same way as the staffy and im horrified that people are deliberatly crossing the two:frown:.


me too. tell me why makes peps cross a mal with a sibe ?other than the obvious.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> me too. tell me why makes peps cross a mal with a sibe ?other than the obvious.


i cant:nonod: there is no other reason.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chianya I hope you're not taking all this to heart. Nobody here is against you or your dog so please don't feel the need to defend yourself. It's the people who BREED these dogs that should be ashamed of themselves.

You have a beautiful well behaved girl (be prepared for the teenage stage LOL) and you are very lucky. You also sound like a well informed owner but a lot of owners who have the same cross may not be as clued up, they might not have gotten their pup just for a pet - they may be using them as status dogs and I'm sure you would hate to hear of a staff/husky being trained up to fight


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't even think a staff x husky looks very nice either really, looks like a strange mix to me. But as said above nothing against the op or anything.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dexter said:


> me too. tell me why makes peps cross a mal with a sibe ?other than the obvious.


Same excuse as always;
-I want my malamute to have blue eyes 
-Malamutes have more stamina so they are bred to have more stamina but run fast
-Malamutes are too big, I want a mini mal

Now personally i'm not against mixing mal to sibe, they make a stunning mix but 99% of people breeding "huskamutes" are bybs.

I am against mixing sibe to staffie, I'm sure your girly is wonderful but in truth in the wrong hands this is a dangerous mix. Staffs and sibes just don't compliment each other in anyway the same as springer and malamutes do. Now shep to mal or sibe, sure providing health tests are done and the right homes are ensured.

I can understand you looking for this mix, i'm always googling mal x springer but I would NEVER EVER condone anyone or ever breeding them, mine was an accident due to stupidity and it will stay that, i'm pleased that I do not know of any others except my litter. I'm highly lucky the parents had great temperament and my pups are in fantastic homes but from experiencing rusty, his owners loved him but done no training. I can only say i'm thankfull he was bring back to me at 11 months or he could be far worse.

Good luck on your search, I rather hope there's no more but I feel that will be too good to ask for.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jomox said:


> I don't even think a staff x husky looks very nice either really, looks like a strange mix to me. But as said above nothing against the op or anything.


I would never put the 2 together but I think Chianya's mix is very pretty


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I would never put the 2 together but I think Chianya's mix is very pretty


I agree :thumbup: someone else had one on here that was adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've met several cross breeds and they have been some of the nicest and kindest dogs you can meet, and that includes Suki. I have seen some people on here state that she and others like her are a timebomb waiting to happen, same could be said with any dog including your sacred "pure breeds", which by the way there technically isn't such a thing, as pretty much all so called pure breeds we have these days are a result of cross breeding in the past, just because we have kennels club to give out paper work doesn't mean that they are truly anything more than that, But its not the cross of breeds that are the problem its some of the people that own them. I have a Husky Malamute cross myself, and I could never ask for a better dog. I truely have the best of both breeds and he was a result of a lack of knowledge in the differences between the two breeds. (the previous owners thought the had a female sibe when they actually had a female mal) Even though he is an accidental cross, I love my boy more than anything else and as I said earlier in this post I could never ask for a better dog. I do however agree with some of the things that have been said about some breeders of cross's not caring, but to say that almost all people that breed cross's only do it for the money is a bit of a generalisation, I would love to know where some of these people get their statistics on the amount that are supposedly in it only for the money. IMHO To state that anyone that has bred cross's are heartless and don't care is like saying that all islamics are terrorists. It's Absolute Bulls**t.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

it's ok i'm not taking this to heart i know ppl aren't going to have the same thoughts as me and there is so much info out there that ppl read different things and even the experts advice is different to others lol like i have a book which goes on about hip scoring staffs. and as 4 the husky x mal i know 1 who is actually sukis best friend we see him every day and he is as soft as anything lol also i think that most breeders started as byb realised there is alot of money to be made so decided to do it again and again then got themselves a rep as a good breeder i don't believe ppl breed 4 any other reason other than money not unless the dog is special in some way. also all pedigrees at 1 point were crosses and i only had a cross cos i couldn't find 1 that i like or was suited to my life style


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> i think that most breeders started as byb realised there is alot of money to be made so decided to do it again and again then got themselves a rep as a good breeder i don't believe ppl breed 4 any other reason other than money


Perhaps it depends on the sort of people we know 

So if you think people only breed for money why are you thinking of breeding? I guess for money!


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i don't know if i will breed i don't think i will it just that i get alot of ppl wanting her as she looks like a husky without the problems which is exactly what i wanted and y i got her just imagine if all those ppl who got a husky without realising everthing that comes with them then gave them up cos they couldn't handle them had a dog like mine instead probably quite a few wouldn't be in homes now cos i know if i went and got a pure i know 4 a fact it wouldn't be the right dog 4 me


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Closing this to prevent any further offensive posts.


----------

